Ask HN: Facebook alternative? - startupflix
======
ddtaylor
I thought about this a while ago and came to the conclusion that if my goal
wad to keep information private that's not the function of a social network.
At best you'll find a different company to abuse you or a permanent
decentralized network where attackers can scrape everything if they are ever
let near your circle of friends.

If your goal is to simply have a better implemented social media network you
will likely face a network effect problem where nobody is on that platform - I
mean technically MySpace still exists.

~~~
startupflix
Myspace seems to be a ghost town :'(

------
mistermithras
Diaspora seems to be the choice for this.

~~~
startupflix
I tried it but none of my friends were ready to move on it. :(

~~~
cm2012
If you want the network most people use, it's fb. I wouldn't worry about it.
The worst thing that fb does with your data is to customize the ads you see.

